# Foros Acerca del Foro Novedades, Sorteos, Concursos y Misceláneos  ¡¡¡Superamos los 20,000 usuarios registrados!!!

## Bruno Cillóniz

Agroforum Afiche.jpg*20,000 razones para estar agredecidos * Hace unas semanas, AgroFórum superó la barrera de los 20,000 usuarios registrados, por lo que queríamos compartir con todo ustedes este logro; y a su vez, queríamos agradecer a todos los que de alguna u otra manera, participan aquí intercambiando información, ofreciendo productos y servicios, y comentando las novedades que día a día publicamos para mantenerlos bien informados con lo último sucedido en el sector agropecuario nacional. 
¡Muchísimas gracias a todos por la confianza y por ser parte de la familia de AgroFórum!... Espero muy pronto que seamos 30,000 las personas que formemos parte de la primera comunidad agropecuaria virtual del Perú en Internet.  :First:   *AgroFórum.pe... ¡Tu agro-herramienta virtual!  *  :Clap2:  :Drum:  :Cheer2:  :Tea:  :Hug: Temas similares: Artículo: Ingredientes activos de plaguicidas importados serán los registrados por Senasa Artículo: ANA: S/. 1.5 millones se invertirán en asesoramiento a juntas de usuarios Artículo: Oficializan X Congreso Nacional de Juntas de Usuarios del Perú Promocion exclusiva para usuarios de agroforum !!! Minag asegura participación de usuarios de riego en gestión del agua

----------

